# Naughty Noushka!



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

poor Noushka works so hard stealing apples while the others just wait for her to knock them off!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

lovely photos, just wish mine stole apples and not the box of doughnuts like they did this morning whilst i was out


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww great photos! Gorgeous doggies!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

gorgeous NoushkaGorgeous pics


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for the lovely comments

she'd definatly go for doughnuts sleeptalker she steals everything


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

i tell ya somethink, there really brilliant pictures, ur dogs are really gorgeous...my daughta luvs these pics


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou very much Eolabeo


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Thankyou very much Eolabeo


np 

ive neva seen pictures like this be4 lol...their so detailed wiv her stealing lol...makes these excellent it does.


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

great pics,and beautiful dogs


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, great pics and gorgeous naughty dogs!


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics beautiful dogs , what is it the call it apple scrumping, we used to have an man chace us up the road for nicking his apples


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

that'll keep the doctor away(or the vet)! lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, fab pikkies, your dogs are gorgeous*


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Great pics your dogs are lovely and clever.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww such great pics!

I love the 3rd one!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thankyou everyone for the lovely comments

i love the 3rd one aswell Kay she looks so desperate!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lovely funny pics of your healthy dog she realy tries hard to have her 5 a day.........


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Cavrooney she certainly loves her food!!!


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

great pics 

Shawnee loves fruit and veggies too - she ate a whole bag of tomatoes yesterday 

We dont have any fruit trees in the garden but if we did i'm sure she would be having a go at picking her own fruit


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ellie_w said:


> great pics
> 
> Shawnee loves fruit and veggies too - she ate a whole bag of tomatoes yesterday
> 
> We dont have any fruit trees in the garden but if we did i'm sure she would be having a go at picking her own fruit


Noush & her mum Luna are such thieves they would steal anything edible

by the way i love the name Shawnee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fantastic pics,,,what gorgeous dogs you have,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww great pics hun,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fabulous pictures, your dogs are gorgeous and very cleaver and cheeky


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

nice pics but you got some gorg looking dogs there


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pictures, your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely looking dogs i love there markings


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thankyou so much for the lovely comments


----------

